# Should i get the 7D MKII?



## Fobbers (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Im new to the photography community "almost 2 yrs" and I am currently shooting with a Rebel T3i. I would like to upgrade to either get the new 7D MKII or just get the original 7D? I am no pro of any type. I just love to take pictures. I do quite a bit of landscape. I love street photography as well. Just your thoughts if I should get the MKII or just get the original 7D? Any feedback would be great. Thanks


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 2, 2014)

Only you can answer what you want from a camera and what you are willing to pay. Me myself are getting the 7D II as soon as it gets out, but that fits my wants and needs. 

Given all I do not know about your needs and such. Why are you not considering a 70D? (since you are contemplating the original 7D).


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Fobbers said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im new to the photography community "almost 2 yrs" and I am currently shooting with a Rebel T3i. I would like to upgrade to either get the new 7D MKII or just get the original 7D? I am no pro of any type. I just love to take pictures. I do quite a bit of landscape. I love street photography as well. Just your thoughts if I should get the MKII or just get the original 7D? Any feedback would be great. Thanks



Just save your time and money and get the new 7D2. Original 7D is still a good camera though.


----------



## alistairm1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Isn't the 6D considered to be the "weapon of choice" for the landscape photographer? 
And the 7D (or MkII) for the sports and birding community?


----------



## tomscott (Oct 2, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with the original 7D, its so noisy all the way through the range I was really disappointed with it.

Was editing some old pictures from my trip to the BMW Welt and it was a really contrasty day, it was indoor and I was shooting at 640ISO and lifting the shadows by 1 stop left incredible noise and burned hot pixels. It is achievable to sort these issues but its such an effort and at 640 you expect more, IMO the camera isn't useable past 1600 and thats at a push under 800 is better. Even then you need to ensure you get the exposure bang on as you can't really recover shadows without excessive noise.

Hopefully the 7DMKII is better but I'm not holding my breath. I went FF with the 5DMKIII and its so much better 6400 is useable all day long such a vast improvement and the 6D is a little better than the 5DMKIII so thats where I would head.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 2, 2014)

Fobbers said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im new to the photography community "almost 2 yrs" and I am currently shooting with a Rebel T3i. I would like to upgrade to either get the new 7D MKII or just get the original 7D? I am no pro of any type. I just love to take pictures. I do quite a bit of landscape. I love street photography as well. Just your thoughts if I should get the MKII or just get the original 7D? Any feedback would be great. Thanks



The 7D (either version) is really only going to be a great choice if your street photography really requires very quick focusing. If your thing is black and whites of old blokes playing chess under a tree for example then that with your landscape requirements would make a 6d well worth looking at instead.

Me, I have a 70d and would love to be able to get the 7dMkII but that's a way off.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

Why upgrade at all? Do you think the T3i is holding you back in your photography?

You did not mention lenses. As a general rule (very general), glass before bodies. If you think that one day you might move up to full frame (not all photographers do), then investing in good quality full frame glass would be wise. If like a lot of photographers, you choose to stay with a crop sensor (nothing wrong with crop sensors), then you have options of investing in good quality crop or full frame lenses.

Notice the almost clever way I used the term "invest". Lenses are an investment in the hobby. They will probably outlast whatever body you shoot with. 

My free advice (and worth every penny), either go without a new lens or invest in a good quality lens. Don't buy lower quality lenses. I learned the hard way of the false economy of buying lower quality glass. The ol' cry once vs. crying twice thing. 

Good luck with it. Deciding whether to upgrade or not can be a difficult question to answer unemotionally.


----------



## Vivid Color (Oct 2, 2014)

Fobbers said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im new to the photography community "almost 2 yrs" and I am currently shooting with a Rebel T3i. I would like to upgrade to either get the new 7D MKII or just get the original 7D? I am no pro of any type. I just love to take pictures. I do quite a bit of landscape. I love street photography as well. Just your thoughts if I should get the MKII or just get the original 7D? Any feedback would be great. Thanks



You stated what you might want to get but not why you feel the need to upgrade. What is your T3i not allowing you to do? Answering that may help you figure out if you really need to upgrade to a new camera body, a new lens, and for either of those, which one.


----------



## dak723 (Oct 2, 2014)

I see no reason to "upgrade." I think you will find very little difference between the rebel T3i and any new crop camera (unless you are primarily interested in video). I would suggest renting the 7D II when it becomes available and compare it with your current camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 2, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Why upgrade at all? Do you think the T3i is holding you back in your photography? [...] My free advice (and worth every penny), either go without a new lens or invest in a good quality lens. Don't buy lower quality lenses.



+1, a camera body upgrade should be driven by something clearly and painfully missing from your current gear. The 7d2's sensor (or 70d's) isn't worth the upgrade alone, so it comes down to the af system... and how many af points do your need for tracking landscape and street?

If any, get a 6d for once it sounds about right for what you do - full frame for thinner depth of field, higher shutter speed in dim light and iq for landscape. But only(!) if you've already got enough good lenses, and you didn't write anything about that...

... I hope, for once a "1 post" poster asking a question will come back to the thread


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> and how many af points do your need for tracking landscape and street?



Do you have any idea how fast those tectonic plates move????? (snicker) 

Many times my focusing has been off in my landscape photography. Clearly it can't be my technique, so it must be them fast movin' tectonic plates... no other explaination. ;D


----------



## heptagon (Oct 2, 2014)

The 7D provides you with no improvement in image quality. Only focus and durability.

The 7DII provides you with only little improvement in image quality. Only focus and durability.

The 6D provides you with huge improvements in image quality. If you shoot night scenes the central focus point is good. You will need a better lens though but the quality improvement of full frame pays off.


Why would you need an advanced focusing system optimized for moving targets? The landscape or other static scenes are best focused in live view that all of these cameras provide.


I'd say get a good deal on the 6D and never look back. If you don't have many lenses, just start with the 24-105 f/4 IS kit-lens (good price) and add a fixed focal lens when you know what you need. In my experience the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC provides you with a bit better image quality and a wider aperture (if you need that - shooting at f/8 most lenses do the job fine).

If you don't have it, add the 50mm f/1.8. It's good and wide and cheap.


----------



## sama (Oct 2, 2014)

Fobbers said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im new to the photography community "almost 2 yrs" and I am currently shooting with a Rebel T3i. I would like to upgrade to either get the new 7D MKII or just get the original 7D? I am no pro of any type. I just love to take pictures. I do quite a bit of landscape. I love street photography as well. Just your thoughts if I should get the MKII or just get the original 7D? Any feedback would be great. Thanks



Do not buy a 7D. Keep your T3i and save the money for a L lens with FL that suits your need.

I owned four 18MP Canon bodies : 7D, 60D,600D (T3i) and M respective in the past few years. I ended up sold my T3i, 60D and 7D and just keep the M for light travel. 7D may be the king of crop sensor dslr in those years. The only advantage of it is the sturdy built, speed and badge but it is really noisy comparing to the other 18mp Canon bodies.

Try installing Magic Lantern for use on your T3i and you will have lots of new features. 

If you really want a replacement, wait a few months for the price of the 7D2 to come down a bit. If you live in Canada, you may consider to buy now - the promotion package includes a 24 70 F4 IS for only $399 extra. 

70D is selling with MIR and the body is now only US$799 in the US. (About the same price of a well used 7D.)

If I were in your situation, I would consider 6D, which is FF and I guess the price will come down to 1.5K or lower during the Christmas sales.

Do not go after new models just because of a new badge. They may look nicer and come with more new features but do you really need them. I bought and sold and bought again and again the dated but very good 40D. It is sturdy with 6.5fps and IQ is good with reasonable and acceptable noise level at ISO800. I paid only Cad 165 for one last month with everything original in box plus 2 extra batteries and an intervalometer shutter remote. I used it in rain and snow(though it is not weather seal) when I want to keep my 5D3 in better shape and when focusing is difficult for M. 

All in all, keep the T3i and upgrade to 6D when the price is right for you. Happy shooting


----------



## Davebo (Oct 2, 2014)

If landscape/street photography is your interest...you'll not likely have the 'need for speed'. The 7D Mark II's expertise is not in your area of interest. Pass on the 7D (noise goes up ,as the sun goes down) and go directly to the 6D. Presumably you will want to 'street' in all kinds of lighting conditions ,so the 6D is more up to the task. For landscapes it's a no brainer too.
You say you are 'new'...so not sure how comfortable you are with street photography.The 6D also has Wi-Fi,so you can use your iPhone to remotely capture the 'unsuspecting' subject.
Or ........keep your current cam and explore other lens purchases to complement your photographic interests!


----------



## Fobbers (Oct 3, 2014)

Man i should of found this forum sooner. Thank you all for the awesome feedback! I do quite a bit of night shots as well. The lenses I do have is the Canon 50mm. 1.8 Tamron 70-300 "shouldnt of bought that." Last but not least a Sigma 10-20mm. I have been debating between the 6d as well. I will rent the 7D MkII "when it comes out" as well as the 6d. I am still learning as well. I should start buying better glass though. Maybe i will invest in an L lens. I dont do any editing as well. My computer just broke and was going to buy just a simple editor. I was thinking more of Adobe than Photoshop. Do you guys also have any recommendations for classes for beginners as well. I have just been learning on my own. I am not trying to make this into a career. Just more of a hobby. Im sorry i forgot to mention the time frame on purchasing a new body "if i choose to" will be next yr in 2015. Im just trying to get some feedback. Which i did and highly appreciate your input.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 4, 2014)

Adobe Lightroom has a certification process for teachers. There's a very good teacher in St. Louis, gives intro to Lightroom for 8 weeks, 1 2 hr session per week, he is usually full up. There might be someone in your town. Ask around for recommendations.

I would think that the 6D would be a good fit. You can get a lot of night street photography and landscape mileage out of a 35mm lens or your nifty fifty or the Shorty Forty (40mm f/2.8 STM).


----------



## Fobbers (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info Nancy. I just might consider with all the input everyone has given me.


----------

